# Newbie to this forum



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

My name is Lewis, I am a Master plumber with 15 years, based out of Dallas TX I went through an apprenticeship program 25 yrs ago; now ready to do something else related to the field, that I can do by myself. 

I am so frustrated by the lack of anyone willing to put in the time, starting out with a shovel and working their way out of the ditch by being interested in the work, having a good attitude and having basic math skills. 
After going through a bunch of candidates, I give up and am trying to liquidate some equipment. 

Some of the equipment available for liquidation is: a Mongoose Jetter , a couple of Ridgid Locators, a Micro Reel with a CS-300 handheld screen, a See Snake Plus with Cs-1o LCD Monitor and I have the adaptor for the micro-reel to work with the CS-10. 

Forgive me if I posted this info in the wrong place on this forum, if so, can you guys direct me to the right area. I have a lot of equipment, all in good to excellent shape. I'm not desperate, I just am ready for a new chapter. I think either an inspector or a teacher, but only for students that want to learn. Any feedback is appreciated,

Thanks Lewis....


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

In pretty much all plumbing companies I've been in, guys who work in the ditch, never leave the ditch. You only start out in the ditch if you never want to go anywhere. Learning to use a shovel doesn't teach you much.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tounces said:


> In pretty much all plumbing companies I've been in, guys who work in the ditch, never leave the ditch. You only start out in the ditch if you never want to go anywhere. Learning to use a shovel doesn't teach you much.


Good gravy.....are you really this stupid or are you just trying to be noticed?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Good gravy.....are you really this stupid or are you just trying to be noticed?


Probably a little of both...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dallasplumbob said:


> My name is Lewis, I am a Master plumber with 15 years, based out of Dallas TX I went through an apprenticeship program 25 yrs ago; now ready to do something else related to the field, that I can do by myself.
> 
> I am so frustrated by the lack of anyone willing to put in the time, starting out with a shovel and working their way out of the ditch by being interested in the work, having a good attitude and having basic math skills.
> After going through a bunch of candidates, I give up and am trying to liquidate some equipment.
> ...


I sent you a private message.


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

I am new to this forum, so I have to have a few more post before I can reply to private messages. You asked me why I am selling , I have realized my personal goals and honestly I am just frustrated with the youth of today as far as investing 3 or 4 years into someone who feels they have some kind of automatic entitlement or settling for a half hearted employee.

The mongoose jetter, is a trailer? The specs, i.e.18 GPMs,4000 psi,250gal. tank size, warthog, culvert cleaner standard penetrating ,wash down and a couple custom forward washing nozzles,1/2" hose size and'400 length, also have 3/8" and1/4"reels with 2 heads for each one, also pendant remote etc.. And if you have photos, that'd be good, too.

Why is it being serviced, because I'm selling it, I want whoever buys it to know they are starting out with an excellent piece of equipment and it was close to 50hrs,it actually only has 38hrs and what's the price you're asking? 44k Is your camera the mini see snake or the larger one? I have a micro color and a mini- seesnake color, which is the mid size frame 200' model

Lastly, just curious as to why you're selling?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the price on the micro?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

And is it the microreel or micro drain?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> In pretty much all plumbing companies I've been in, guys who work in the ditch, never leave the ditch. You only start out in the ditch if you never want to go anywhere. Learning to use a shovel doesn't teach you much.



You really are an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

*Micro*

Micro reel with cs300 mini display the reel is color but shows through c s 300 in black and white; through the larger monitor it is color you can make an offer or tomorrow I'll look it up on the web and price it accordindigly when I figure out how to post the pictures, excellent condition the plastic is still on the cs 300 used it mostly with the large monitor


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure all ya'll old farts in this forum, that's the way it worked. But for anyone under 50 who's actually worked for anyone else recently, you'd see that things have changed. 

"Working your way up" is almost unheard of anymore.

Why do you think OP couldn't find anyone willing to do it?

Because nobody trusts it.


Even the most recent company I worked for, that was precisely what the owners plan was...he did NOT want to ever promote the ditch guys to do anything else, and he said exactly that. They were too useful digging holes making him $10k a job.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tounces said:


> I'm sure all ya'll old farts in this forum, that's the way it worked. But for anyone under 50 who's actually worked for anyone else recently, you'd see that things have changed.
> 
> "Working your way up" is almost unheard of anymore.
> 
> ...


You have worked for some crappy places.

I've been working 8 years, I went from shop kid, to ditch boy, to material runner, to trusted apprentice, to raw j-man, to Trimble layout, to crew lead, to having a van and making over scale. 

I've also made connections with guys who have now gone other places who are always asking me if I'm looking for work. 

I'm sorry you've had bad experiences, but life is a choose your own adventure book...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You are in the ditch for a reason....................... To learn. If you can't make it out of the ditch ask for advice. Something's wrong. And I said ask for advice, you convince yourself of what's wrong and you will never learn.
I spent years in the ditch, as an apprentice/helper, as a plumber and as an owner. I still happily get in the ditch.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm 37 years old and now own a successful business. I worked for many ****ty companies. Spent a lot of time in ditches. There's a lot of education in a ditch and the very best thing I've learned being in a ditch, is how to get myself out of one. I wouldn't change my past experiences for a thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Changes in society and the impatience of today's youth do not change the benefits of working your way up. Our trade is based with an apprenticeship arrangement for a reason...it works.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Changes in society and the impatience of today's youth do not change the benefits of working your way up. Our trade is based with an apprenticeship arrangement for a reason...it works.


I agree whole-heartedly with the above. However, I also empathize with the guy who was jumped on for his observation and his experience. Too many companies are NOT really in the plumbing business at all - they are in the money making business, and plumbing be damned.

Look at residential new construction as an example - you have 'plumbers' who can only rough-in, you have 'plumbers' who can only top out, you have 'plumbers' who only handle PEX, etc. None of the above are well-rounded. They have one skill, yet they really believe they are plumbers.

Trade schools and apprenticeship programs are great, but there are a lot of areas that have neither. 

Mr.Biz, your observation of today's youth is the very reason the well-rounded professional plumber will be worth more in the open market. Once Mr. Trump removes all the illegals, I expect wages to go way up!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Too many young plumbers want to be the boss, the foreman, drive a van, etc but are only a couple of years into their career. They do not want to wait. It's a problem. I have a helper with a couple of years experience that talks about getting into a company van regularly. Maybe when he hits 10 yrs experience................


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Too many young plumbers want to be the boss, the foreman, drive a van, etc but are only a couple of years into their career. They do not want to wait. It's a problem. I have a helper with a couple of years experience that talks about getting into a company van regularly. Maybe when he hits 10 yrs experience................


Very few want to 'pay' their dues anymore. Not to mention, most have led pampered lives. Central air, video games, I-Phones, and butt wipes. :laughing:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> You have worked for some crappy places.
> 
> I've been working 8 years, I went from shop kid, to ditch boy, to material runner, to trusted apprentice, to raw j-man, to Trimble layout, to crew lead, to having a van and making over scale.
> 
> ...


To be frank with you - it wasn't even me who had the bad experiences, actually. I was lucky - I never started out in the ditch(I dug a lot of holes, but that's not the same as ONLY digging holes), so I didn't get trapped in the ditch like so many other guys. 

I have never worked for a company where I've ever seen anyone leave the ditch, and I have worked for a half dozen. Many companies didn't even like promoting Drain-cleaners "helpers". I don't mean Plumber's helpers either....just drain-cleaner helpers. You see a guy who just gets to move the machines around for 2+ years. I don't know why more didn't quit, but then, the economy has sucked. 

I've only ever worked for Corporations and Franchises, though, small shops(who can hire people) pretty much didn't exist in the big cities I've lived in.

So it's NO surprise to me at all that it's hard to find someone who wants to "work their way up". So few companies actually do that these days, that who's going to trust them to make you into anything more than a grunt?


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Too many young plumbers want to be the boss, the foreman, drive a van, etc but are only a couple of years into their career. They do not want to wait. It's a problem. I have a helper with a couple of years experience that talks about getting into a company van regularly. Maybe when he hits 10 yrs experience................


It's hard to tell on the internet, but that's a joke, right?

Journeyman License is 5 years experience....Master's is like 8.(For here)



> There's a lot of education in a ditch and the very best thing I've learned being in a ditch, is how to get myself out of one.


Which in some cases, means changing companies.



> I'm sorry you've had bad experiences, but life is a choose your own adventure book...


I think that's a more accurate observation than you intended. Life is indeed a choose your own adventure book. And, much like most choose your own adventure books, choice is somewhat of an illusion. Because while you make the choice - you have no real way of knowing the outcome often times, therefor it's just somewhat of a guess, and you only get to find out if you were right after turning the page.


Either way....I don't understand why all the insults in this forum. I don't recall sleeping with anyone's mother here, or shooting anyone's dog, so I'm not sure why so many people here get pissed off so easily over something that really has no bearing on them whatsoever. I'm pretty sure none of you even live anywhere near the city I'm at.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I was in the ditch today on a water main and last week on a drain repair. I don't love it, but I hope I'm never " too good" for it either. It's good for the soul.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by dhal22 View Post
> Too many young plumbers want to be the boss, the foreman, drive a van, etc but are only a couple of years into their career. They do not want to wait. It's a problem. I have a helper with a couple of years experience that talks about getting into a company van regularly. Maybe when he hits 10 yrs experience................





Tounces said:


> It's hard to tell on the internet, but that's a joke, right?
> 
> Journeyman License is 5 years experience....Master's is like 8.(For here)


The older I get the more I realize how little I knew at 10 years experience (with a Master's license)... and 15 years and 20 years. 

And no, it's not a joke. My hiring requirements include a minimum of 10 years experience. Helper experience of course is less.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

> I'm sure all ya'll old farts in this forum, that's the way it worked. But for anyone under 50 who's actually worked for anyone else recently, you'd see that things have changed.
> 
> "Working your way up" is almost unheard of anymore.


And there lies the problem with the country today.

#1 No respect for your elders. We forgot more in the last year than you will learn in 20. 

#2 Everyone one wants to start at the top, the Illusion of the younger generation believing they are all knowledgeable is appalling.

#3 Sheer ignorance, topped with laziness.

I guess it is our fault, after all, we invented and produced all the luxuries that made them this way. We are the ones that allowed them to sit on the couch while we worked hard to provide a better life for them.. 

I f this kid came to me for a job, I doubt he would even make it to the ditch, with his attitude.

Well back to the original poster. Can you put up[ a list of what you have and what you are asking for them?
Thanks
G


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Greg755 said:


> And there lies the problem with the country today.
> 
> #1 No respect for your elders. We forgot more in the last year than you will learn in 20.
> 
> ...


Especially these:



> Everyone one wants to start at the top, the Illusion of the younger generation believing they are all knowledgeable is appalling.
> 
> #3 Sheer ignorance


I had a clean cut good looking college educated 'plumber' apply to my plumber wanted ad last year. He was energetic, eager, loved plumbing, someone most would love to hire. He was from a very well regarded company, just looking to get into his own van asap and skip the 'working his way up the ladder' delays. He had a little over 2 years experience...........
I told him to reapply after he reached 10 yrs in the field.


----------

